# converting sigvald the magnificent



## officer kerky (Jun 12, 2008)

hi. 
as the topic says i am going to convert sigvald the magnificant. but first thing i have to buy him which i will in a couple of days.

but the conversion will be to an imperial daemon hunter inquisitor. 
what are your thoughts on this. is he any good of a model???

i have the skills to do it. just never fully converted a metal model before. what are some tips.


----------



## HorusReborn (Nov 19, 2008)

Well I don't know how good Sigvald would turn out to be a deamon hunter, but that's just how I see him, maybe you see something different... should be interesting to see how you do it... however, the figure is great! Detail is fantastic and is just screaming for some nice painting! One thing I suggest is getting a set of diamond files, they will make clean up a snap after using a bone saw or whatever. Tips are hard to give since I have no idea how you are planning to do the conversion... I don't know if you can get Gale Force 9 over in the UK, but I payed 13 bucks for a set of 5 or 6 of the diamond files... a great buy!


----------



## officer kerky (Jun 12, 2008)

.o.k i have some modeling files but will go out and buy some great modeling files.

and i will be shaving that slaneesh insignia off the shield. 
greenstuffing him a bit around the armour.
and add little details like inquisitor insignia, books, scrolls etc.


----------



## HorusReborn (Nov 19, 2008)

it will be interesting to say the least.. he's kind of a kinky figure if you factor in the slaanesh LOL his armour is pretty skimpy and the like LOL


----------



## Amra_the_lion (May 26, 2008)

I'd get rid of the shield all together. Either replace it with a shield more 40k or no shield at all, small round and spikey just seems way out of place. I'd go with an extended arm pointing a pistol or other ranged weapon. I would add guitar wire under his arms and around the shoulderpads, to make his armor more tech-ish. A touch of guitar wire traveling from arm to sword implies powerweapon/forceweapon. I would either add some grenades or sculpt armour onto his hip area to avoid showing off his "oh so sexy" skin. Horrible... I would also sculpt him (or plastic card) a gorget that covers the neck, but doesnt ride too high on his face.

hope it helps


----------



## squeek (Jun 8, 2008)

I think Amra has a good point about the shield, it doesn't look right for 40k, though personally I think I would also go without a shield on the model.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

I got to say, I was thinking Fulgrim when I saw that model, but each to their own. Make sure you post the finished article.


----------

